# GPUZ 2.22.0 fails to report any RX 5700 Information



## red-ray (Jul 30, 2019)

Below you can see no information is reported at all for the RX 5700, further the CPU Clock plot is @ 100 % when the speed is reported as 0.0 MHz.

It's also strange that the GTX 460 MHz plots drop to zero after a while. It can't be an AMD Driver issue as SIV reports the RX 5700 OK.

Does GPUZ ever correctly report an RX 5700 or does it fail only when there is an NVidia GPU also in the system?

I also feel that GPUZ reporting the system memory used in MB rather than GB is silly.


----------



## Naki (Jul 30, 2019)

Can you also show us main GPU-Z tab (Graphics Card), please?


----------



## red-ray (Jul 30, 2019)

I guess you mean the RX 5700 GPU and fell posting both is the easy option.





With just the RX 5700 installed then it's less bad, but note the 0MHz speeds on the [Graphics Gard] tab.

Clearly the GPUZ testing before release is not all it should be


----------



## Naki (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks!
I do not think any lack of testing is the issue here.
I believe GPU-Z simply does not yet fully "know" your card, and this will be added soon in next version. 
W1zzard, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 31, 2019)

I understand you have both graphics cards installed simultaneously. Do you experience same thing with just rx 5700 or is it only if both cards are installed?


----------



## Naki (Jul 31, 2019)

OK - thanks. Makes sense. Let's see what W1zzard says about this.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 31, 2019)

If the GTX is your main card using the video cable. The Rx 5700 may be turned off as that is applied by AMD software. I look forward to what W1izzard says too though


----------



## ratirt (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> Is it not obvious from the screen shots that the main issue with the GPUZ RX 5700 reporting only happens with both cards installed?


Well it is but you know. Just wanted to make sure. That's all. 
I'm sure this will be fixed within a time. It hasn't popped yet probably. There isn't a lot of people using dual gpus.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Given that with both GPUs installed SIV reports both of them then to my thinking it's obvious GPUZ should.
> 
> I feel your statement "Rx 5700 may be turned off" is unclear and you need to clarify this. If you mean disabled in Windows Device Manager then it's not and were I to disable it then SIV would not report it.



AMD software will automatically turn off a GPU if it is not the main display and a "secondary card".  I see that exact scenario with my Vegas look at the memory usage of 1 and 4MB. Even though the 5700 does not support crossfire the board certainly does and does not require a connector. It is not about Windows Device Manager at all.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> The issue is not with "using dual gpus" but rather with using both AMD + NVidia GPUs on the same system, below you can see with 3 x nVIDIA GPUZ reports all three.
> 
> As I recall ADL_Adapter_AdapterInfo_Get() returns all of AMD + NVidia + Intel GPUs and my guess is that the GPUZ code is incorrect and fails to allow for this. I suspect a system with an AMD GPU + an Intel on-chip GPU may well show the same issue, but I have not checked this out.
> 
> View attachment 128158



I understand what you are saying but there is a major difference between SLI and Crossfire. I am not saying that you are wrong because I remember back in the day when I tried to use a Nvdia GPU for Physx support but NVdia disabled that after some time. SLI does require a bridge connector and as I said crossfire doesn't. It does not matter if you have crossfire enabled or disabled a second GPU on AM4 will be "turned off" until it gets a call. When watching a video or playing a game with no crossfire support I see the same thing in GPU-Z.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> The issue is not with "using dual gpus" but rather with using both AMD + NVidia GPUs on the same system, below you can see with 3 x nVIDIA GPUZ reports all three.
> 
> As I recall ADL_Adapter_AdapterInfo_Get() returns all of AMD + NVidia + Intel GPUs and my guess is that the GPUZ code is incorrect and fails to allow for this. I suspect a system with an AMD GPU + an Intel on-chip GPU may well show the same issue, but I have not checked this out.
> 
> ...


I see with NV there is no problem. On the other hand 5700 is a brand new card. Wonder what would GPU-Z showed if you put 2 Vegas in or a vega and nv card. Besides, as far as I remember 5700 and xt version lack xfire support so that might be the problem here.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> Talking about SLI and/or Crossfire is a total red herring. Why did you fail to post the screen shot I asked for?



Because I am at work but I will surely send it to you when I get home.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 31, 2019)

red-ray said:


> Below you can see no information is reported at all for the RX 5700, further the CPU Clock plot is @ 100 % when the speed is reported as 0.0 MHz.
> 
> It's also strange that the GTX 460 MHz plots drop to zero after a while. It can't be an AMD Driver issue as SIV reports the RX 5700 OK.
> 
> ...



Here, let me help you since you seem to be literacy-challenged: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/



> v2.22.0 (July 1st, 2019)
> 
> Added *preliminary* Radeon RX 5700 & 5700 XT (Navi) support


----------



## red-ray (Aug 1, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Here, let me help you since you seem to be literacy-challenged: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/



You could improve your use of language as "seem to be literacy-challenged" should probably be "may need to RTFM"

Given that with both the GTX 460 + RX 5700 installed less information is reported for the RX 5700 than with just the RX 5700 installed I suspect there is a general issue with GPUZ when having both AMD and NVidia GPUs on the same system which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Naki (Aug 3, 2019)

@red-ray -- if you do not want to wait much (who does!?  ) for the new updated version of GPU-Z, please check out the *GPU-Z testers needed for private betas *thread and if you want, add your name to the list.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Have patience


----------



## red-ray (Aug 3, 2019)

Naki said:


> @red-ray -- if you do not want to wait much (who does!?  ) for the new updated version of GPU-Z, please check out the *GPU-Z testers needed for private betas *thread and if you want, add your name to the list.



Thank you for the thought, but I don't really care when/if GPUZ get's fixed as I use SIV to report both my GPUs. I only reported the issue as I felt it's was the professional thing to do and am currently confused as to why the GPUZ author has not even commented.


----------



## Naki (Aug 3, 2019)

As you wish. 
RE no reply from W1zzard - please note GPU-Z is a one-man show, and is free, so obviously the author has many others things to do (that give him money, unlike developing a free app, which does not and likely also in fact needs paying hosting bills/etc).

So, sometimes you will find the author cannot always reply at once to all threads with reported issues.  And this is normal, especially if the issue is known and a fix is coming soon anyway.

Also, it is the summer, so we should have in mind possible vacations, hot weather with need to rest/etc.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2019)

Sorry, that took a bit longer.

Works for me


----------



## red-ray (Aug 6, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Sorry, that took a bit longer.  Works for me



Thank you for checking things out and I guess you used the standard GPUZ 2.22.0, did you? Assuming so I am confused as to why there is an issue on my system, I have just checked again and below you can see I still see the issue. I booted the system and just ran GPUZ to confirm it was not an interaction with SIV and once I ran SIV it reported the clocks that GPUZ failed to.

Are there any debug files I can generate to provide some insight as to why I get the issue and you don't?

I am wondering if the effect is down to the GPU PCI addresses and/or primary GPU. On my system the GTX 460 is the primary @ [ 9 - 00 - 00 ], the RX 5700 is @ [ 12 - 00 - 00 ] and no display is connected.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2019)

red-ray said:


> On my system the GTX 460 is the primary @ [ 9 - 00 - 00 ], the RX 5700 is @ [ 12 - 00 - 00 ] and no display is connected.


that could be it, will swap cards, make nvidia primary, and try again


----------

